
California Hiking Map – A map that shows all hiking trails in CA - arishi
http://www.californiahikingmap.com/
======
arishi
Created by Jason Mandly, a meteorologist from Chico, CA, the map shows all the
hiking trails in California on one map. This includes hiking trails, Class 1
bike paths, and fire roads closed to vehicles.
[http://www.californiahikingmap.com/map-
information/](http://www.californiahikingmap.com/map-information/)

This map was created with data obtained from the U.S. Forest Service, the
National Park Service, the U.S. Geological Survey, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife
Service, the California Protected Areas Database, and more.

